#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Onderhoud PA set

## Eric87

Ik lees in heel veel forums dat je, je pa set moet onderhouden.
Nu begrijp ik dat volkomen een auto rijdt ook niet oneindig zonder dat hij wordt onderhouden.
Maar wat moet er nu precies allemaal gedaan worden om het onderhoud van je pa set volledig uit te voeren?

Zelf ben ik in het bezit van zowel actieve als passieve speakers.

Het onderhoud dat ik nu uitvoer is het controleren van de zekeringen en het testen van de speakers na verhuur.
Indien er onderdelen kapot zijn vervang ik deze.

Onder pa set versta ik:
Monitoren, mengpaneel, cd spelers, lp spelers, versterkers cross-overs en microfoons.

Alvast bedankt voor uw reactie

----------


## frederic

Onderhoud bij vb speakers is ook dat je de scheidingsfilter op tijd moet vervangen. Condensatoren verslijten tamelijk snel.
laten we zeggen na 5 jaar gebruiken moet je dit doen.

Bij mengtafels moet de voeding regelmatig worden gecontroleerd, alsook de potentiometers en inputs.
Analoge versterkers hebben er al eens deugd van, dat het stof uit de behuizing geblazen wordt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Onderhoud bij vb speakers is ook dat je de scheidingsfilter op tijd moet vervangen. Condensatoren verslijten tamelijk snel.
> laten we zeggen na 5 jaar gebruiken moet je dit doen.



Wil jij beweren dat je elke 5 jaar alle condensatoren van alle filters gaat vervangen???

----------


## Jet

Onzin.
Als je niks te toen hebt ga dan iets anders doen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Vergeet dan ook de condensatoren en elco's in je mengpaneel, eindversterkers en alle andere apparatuur niet. :Wink:

----------


## Eric87

Oke ik hoor dat niet iedereen het eens is met het vervangen van de scheidingsfilter echter kan iemand anders mij dan vertellen wat je allemaal moet doen?

alvast bedankt

----------


## MusicXtra

Checken van de conusranden van de speakers, schoonmaken grilles, kabels, luchtroosters van versterkers, ventilatoren, enzovoort.
Verder checken van aansluitingen, kabels, trekontlastingen, isolatie van kabels, flightcases en meer van dat soort zaken.
Uiteindelijk komt het erop neer dat je 80% van alle visuele controles iedere keer doet dat je met de set werkt.

----------


## 4AC

De vraag gaat hier dus om iets anders, dan controleren op fouten/mankementen. Neem ik aan. Want dan gaan we het hebben over veelvoorkomende reparaties, of dingen die regelmatig vervangen moeten worden.
Buiten het controleren of alles werkt (en dingen repareren/vervangen indien nodig):
- Versterkers ontdoen van stof, zand, bier en wat je allemaal niet meer tegen kan komen. Onder andere door schoon te blazen
- Daarvoor geschikte knoppen/schuiven/potmeters e.d. langs gaan met contactspray
- Kabels en connectoren checken op corrosie

En tja, verder kan het wat mij betreft geen kwaad om met enige regelmaat apparatuur gewoon eens open te schroeven.
Checken op fouten, eventueel doormeten, of gewoon kijken of je dingen opvallen.

Ik heb geen bedrijf die elke dag zijn verhuurspul moet controleren, dus wellicht ontbreekt er nog het e.e.a.
Maar dit is wat ik doe.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

> - Knoppen/schuiven/potmeters e.d. langs gaan met contactspray



Zeker bij potmeters waaronder ook faders vallen is dit het begin van het eind, contactspray is vettig en werkt als een magneet op stof en vuil....
NOOIT contactspray gebruiken, hooguit als laatste redmiddel om een apparaat nog even aan de praat te houden.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Onderhoud bij vb speakers is ook dat je de scheidingsfilter op tijd moet vervangen. Condensatoren verslijten tamelijk snel.



Lol, vertel dat even nog verder rond, liefst heel het zuiden van nederland. Wat zal ik het druk kunnen krijgen.  :Smile: 

De klepel en nog iets.
Het is waar Elco's (=1 type condensator) slijten, dat is gewoon zo, maar dit ligt erg aan de kwaliteit die gebruikt is waaronder welke temperatuur klasse.
De levensduur van een elco is minimaal zo'n 2000 uur bij de opgedrukte temperatuur. (Goede zijn 105 graden) Voor iedere 10 graden lager omgevingstemperatuur, verdubbelt de levensduur ongeveer.

Pas had ik het bij een oude versterker (20 jaar of zo), dat de elco van een protectie circuit te laag van waarde was geworden, en er deze af en toe mee stopte.
Meestal gaan ze ook slechter klinken. Dus vervangen kan slim zijn, maar al na 5 jaar...

Als je een redelijk tot goed merk boxen hebt dan zitten daar geen elco's in het filter, en hoef je dus ook niets te vervangen, gewoon onzin.

----------


## speakertech

Niet voor niets, dat goede audiobedrijven, een goede prijs vragen, waardoor ze goed af kunnen schrijven en binnen vijf jaar alles kunnen vervangen door nieuw. Ouderdomsverschijnselen hebben ze daarom weinig last van. Is dat duur?
Ik denk het niet. Ze kopen de materialen doorgaans tegen de handelsprijs, dat scheelt gauw 30 tot 40 procent. Na de afschrijvingsperiode, wordt het voor netto doorgeschoven naar de mindere ***en. Die hebben er weer een koopje aan, inplaats van bijvoorbeeld 10 mille hoeven ze er maar zes uit te geven voor gerenommeerde apparatuur Feitelijk kost het gebruik dus erg weinig voor dat soort bedrijven en ze hebben steeds weer het nieuwste.

Speakertech

----------


## MusicXtra

> Niet voor niets, dat goede audiobedrijven, een goede prijs vragen, waardoor ze goed af kunnen schrijven en binnen vijf jaar alles kunnen vervangen door nieuw. Ouderdomsverschijnselen hebben ze daarom weinig last van. Is dat duur?



Je suggereert hiermee dat de technische levensduur hoofdreden is om snel af te schrijven en te vervangen, dat ben ik niet met je eens.
De 'levensverwachting' van apparatuur in onze branche kun je rustig op 10 jaar stellen, ik heb nooit meegemaakt dat elco's na 5 jaar massaal de geest gaven, ook die gaan rustig 10 jaar of veel langer mee.
De reden dat apparatuur snel afgeschreven en vervangen wordt is voornamelijk van fiscale aard.
Door apparatuur voor een gunstige prijs in te kopen, snel af te schrijven en te verkopen voor een prijs die hoger is dan de boekwaarde op het moment van verkoop zorg je dat de economische levensduur kort kan zijn maar dit staat dus los van de technische levensduur.

----------


## tarpan

> - Knoppen/schuiven/potmeters e.d. langs gaan met contactspray



Zoals MusicXtra ook al zei, zou ik dit zeker niet doen.
Sommige potmeters/faders zijn voorzien van een soort vet dat corrosie tegengaat. Met contactspray los je dit op en is de bescherming dus weg.
Dit is heel eenvoudig te merken. Als je een nieuwe pot hebt, heeft die een zekere mechanische weerstand. Nadat je er in gesprayed hebt krijg je een beetje een cross-fader gevoel.
Ook kan je de geleidende koolstofbaantjes in sommige types volledig oplossen, dus dan mag je meteen een hele rits nieuwe exemplaren gaan bestellen. Dit laatste weet ik jammergenoeg uit ervaring  :Frown:

----------


## frederic

> Zoals MusicXtra ook al zei, zou ik dit zeker niet doen.
> Sommige potmeters/faders zijn voorzien van een soort vet dat corrosie tegengaat. Met contactspray los je dit op en is de bescherming dus weg.
> Dit is heel eenvoudig te merken. Als je een nieuwe pot hebt, heeft die een zekere mechanische weerstand. Nadat je er in gesprayed hebt krijg je een beetje een cross-fader gevoel.
> Ook kan je de geleidende koolstofbaantjes in sommige types volledig oplossen, dus dan mag je meteen een hele rits nieuwe exemplaren gaan bestellen. Dit laatste weet ik jammergenoeg uit ervaring



Tja, maar als de pot meters kraken door slecht contact, moet je ze wel reinigen.

----------


## renevanh

Yup, met perslucht.

----------


## MusicXtra

Of gelijk vervangen.

----------


## tarpan

Als ze kraken moet er idd iets mee gebeuren. Maar "if it ain't broken, don't fix it".
Wil je zoiets echt goed doen zonder te vervangen, dan zou je zelfs meedere dingen moeten doen. 
1) reinigen dmv contactspray en/of perslucht
2) andere spray als nieuwe bescherming
3) eventueel afdichten met lijm waar de pennen de behuizing in gaan.
Zo zou het perfect moeten zijn, maar wie houdt zich daar mee bezig? ik niet... :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

En dan al dat werk erin steken om na een maand weer met krakende potmeters te zitten.
Een krakende potmeter is voor mij gewoon aan vervanging toe.
en als ik het apparaat in kwestie toch al open heb, hoeveel werk is het dan om er gelijk een nieuwe in te zetten?

----------


## tarpan

Yups, alleen een beetje jammer dat het soms quasi onmogelijk is om onderdelen van oudere toestellen te vinden.
Vooral als er een midden-(of iets uit het midden- :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )aftakking op zit.

----------


## dexter

@ on topic: Het smeren van de wielen en sluitingen van je kisten wielplaten en dergelijke, hoort ook bij onderhoud.
Evenals racks stofvrij maken en van bierviltes (al dan niet met 06) ontdoen, het afnemen van de displays knoppen en dergelijke, en het reinigen van het oppervlak van de mengtafel en ga zo maar door.

----------


## showband

even aandraaien en eventueel drupje locktite ter borging van bouten die vast horen te zitten.
Even losse displays, knoppen, kabelboompjes enz fixen.
schoonmaken. 
kabels schoonmaken, repareren, testen enz
stofvangers uitzuigen.
verdachte brommetjes en kraakjes preventief aanpakken.
repareren of vervangen flightcases OOK het schuim erin.
aanvullen zekeringenspares, tooltjes enz.

gewoon eens alles uit de kisten, tellen, lijstjes aanvullen en weer goed schoon en logisch inpakken.
Als klein bedrijf kun je dat niet vaak genoeg doen trouwens.

----------


## showband

> alleen een beetje jammer dat het soms quasi onmogelijk is om onderdelen van oudere toestellen te vinden.



Dan bruikbaar repareren en met eerlijke omschrijving tweedehands verkopen..
het is tijd voor wat betrouwbaars.

----------

